# SMALLEST horse you've ridden!



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I rode a horse I absolutely never should have gotten on, but in my defense it was for 2 minutes and it was in an attempt to help save him from going for meat. He was supposed to be a Shetland X Mini, but I swear he was just a really stocky Mini. He kept bucking and misbehaving for the girl riding him, and she was getting scared and compounding the problem. She was supposed to be training him for sale, so anyway I got on, he pulled a few tricks, I got him to canter nicely and then after that he behaved for her.

I'm pretty sure he ended up going for meat ANYWAY, so I won't ever put my moral compass out again by getting on a horse that small.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

13hh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

14 1/2 hands.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I sat on our mini Alice for a split second. When I was a teen I knew someone who did pony parties. She had a couple of Shetlands, one was about 11hh and we used to ride him around the barn to do stuff because he was so laid back. Mind you I was a good 70 pounds lighter back then.


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

13 hands.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

11.2 hh welsh pony. I was slightly big on him, but no too bad since I was still a teenager. I think I was only 4'10" when I rode him.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

12 hh pony thing. No idea what breed, probably haflinger x shetland. He liked to do these little half buck things, we used to joke that someone stuck a quarter in him. After he realized that the rider wouldn't put up with his shenanigans he would behave. I ran 19 second barrels on him for fun, lol. For an obese little pony he did pretty good.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

mini


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Err a Shetland at 10hh. Thanks to my height and weight I can still ride the littlies although not quite that small.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

12.3 hh I believe... a poor New Forest pony being used for an Intercollegiate Horse Show Assoc show.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Strange- That sounds just like Willow. She's 13h Haflinger Cross. Does the little bucks until you let her know you aren't going to put up with it then she's good as gold. : )


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

When I was a very small kid, my first mount was a 34" tall mini burro. I think that equates to about 8.2 hands? Other than that, the only other really small horse I have ridden was a QH mare that was just shy of 14 hands.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think my first pony was about 10-11 hh...


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

13h connemara


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I rode a mini once when I was younger


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I've ridden a mini.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I rode a 13hh Welsh pony last week. I'm small, so it was a good size for me, had one heck of a pony attitude though!


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

A little welsh pony, about 13.hh. She is so cute and two ocean blue eyes.


----------



## ilovepavani (Dec 3, 2010)

14 hh, and I was around 5'5. I felt pretty big on him only because I was used to 16+ hh horses.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

a shetland that was 8.1hh


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've ridden a 9hh Minature horse that I was training for a little girl a year or so ago- but I'm only 4'11 (veryveryshortperson o.o) so it wasn't really that big of a deal xP


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

13.3 ish quarter horse =)


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Strange- That sounds just like Willow. She's 13h Haflinger Cross. Does the little bucks until you let her know you aren't going to put up with it then she's good as gold. : )


Haha yeah. It scared the little kids we usually put on him and since he knew they were scared he'd keep doing it. So I just rode him for a while for fun. xD I really wanted to stick him in my truck and just take him home. He was absolutely adorable! 

Here's a picture of him! We called hi, Fabio. 










He's super obese, I know. I kept telling my boss we didn't need to give him pellets like the rest of the horses because he's a pony and not that old anyway. But they never listened. In the winter he was so cute and fluffy! I love that pony haha. I totally wanted to teach him to go english and jump.

NOTE: The girl holding him is like 5'1", so she makes him look bigger than he really is, lol.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

The smallest I've ridden, was my first pony, she's about 9hh. But that was when I was a kid. In the past 6 years, the smallest I've ridden, even took to Pony Club, was 10hh.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha ive been on equiniphiles mini for a couple minutes... she started trotting.. it was really bouncy and i slid off


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

10hh only because me and a friend had to train a pony for driving and a little bit of walking.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

12hh pony of some sort. Can't remember what breed.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm breaking a 9hh or 10hh mini for a little girl right now. I'm the smallest person at the barn that could do it, but I'm not planning on riding her tons, just enough to get her to understand stuff. I'm finding that walking beside her with the reins in my hands and leaning some weight in the saddle is doing just as well though..
She's so cute too!!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

`A coupple of weeks ago I rode my 33.5" shetland gelding and I am 5'8 her was really good as it was is first time not being led (I am backing him) but he wouldn't turn or stop and would ocastionaly break into a trot but apart from that really good.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I found some more pictures. 

You can see how wide he is. I'm 5'7" and he takes up a lot of my leg. 









And I found a picture of us running barrels for kicks and giggles! We ended up second place, ****.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha! That's very cute. And he's about as tall as a barrel. xD
I like the ponies that take a lot of leg. Otherwise, your legs dangle low, and you can't really ride in a saddle, 'cose it feels awkward.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I rode a couple larger ponies when I was younger. They were probably around 14 hands.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

A pony that was about 11hh, when I was muuchh younger.


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

12.2 - 12.3 I think.

Cute little buttface pony


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Porbably 11hh but that was when I was much younger, much much younger and smaller lol
I still get on my friends little 13hh pony sometimes bareback, I can wrap my feet around her belly lol


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I rode one that was 11.2 hackney x ...it wouldn't stop bucking kids off and I hopped on it and it bucked and bucked and never got me off (it was kinda fun, terrible me) he eventually wore himself out and behaved nicely  I was probably about 5'3" and 100lb then so I don't think I hurt him  I also rode a 10h welsh mountain pony that my sister was starting


----------

